

LinkedIn’s I.P.O.: Party Like It’s 1999? - dpapathanasiou
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/johncassidy/2011/05/linkedin-ipo-party-like-its-1999.html

======
9oliYQjP
Can it be a bubble if everybody's called it from the start? I happen to think
we're probably in one, but there's a part of me that questions if there are so
many doubters, how can the bubble expand? In the 1990s in the first dot com
bubble, there weren't as many vocal and prominent doubters as there are now.
The media bought into the hype. Now they're all calling it a bubble.

